# Looking for 'Lengua de gato' recipe



## Chopstix (Nov 22, 2004)

Would really appreciate if anyone can share a tried and tested recipe for this.  I love them wafer-thin and crumbly with absolutely no browning.  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2004)

Hopefully someone can help!!  I would imagine Audeo/ PA Baker/Chcolatechef, or one of our other very worthy bakers can help.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

LMAO, Elf!  You're a qualified optimist to think that way about me, at least!!!  But thank you for the inclusion with the truly worthy ones!!! 8) 

Lenguas de Gato....translated:  Cat's Tongues.  If memory serves me correctly, this is Spain's or Mexico's version of a butter cookie, piped out into inch-wide by 2-inch or so long bars and baked.  Definately spanish of some origin.  Maybe Portugese?

I'm sure I have a recipe and will dig it out for you today!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.globalpinoy.com/recipes/dessert/dessert12.htm 
I did a search & found this link! I'll have to try these soon!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Good going, crewsk!!!  Even has a picture!  You are such a sharpy!!!

My recipe is a wee bit different, but that’s not surprising.  I’d bet there are hundreds of variations, like there are in chocolate-chip cookies and spritz!

This recipe is from a local cookbook in Louisiana and the notation made by its contributor are that “these wafer-thin, crisp cookies are found all over Madrid and are ideal to eat with ice cream or custard desserts.”

*Lenguas de Gato*-"cat's tongue" cookies

1/4 lbs sweet butter
2 egg whites, unbeaten
3/4 cup powdered sugar
3/4 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon vanilla 
pinch salt
1/8 teaspoon lemon rind (optional)

Cream butter until light and fluffy. Add sugar, vanilla, and lemon rind. 
Beat for one more minute.  Add egg whites. Gradually stir in flour and salt.

Put dough into a pastry bag or cake decorator fitted with a 1/4 inch round 
opening. Press dough onto a greased cookie sheet in 2 1/2 lengths, well 
spaced. Bake at 350 degrees F. for 5 minutes, or until very lightly 
brown. WATCH – THESE COOKIES WILL BURN IN A FLASH!!!!!!!!!!! 

Makes about 70 cookies.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Audeo! I just got curious & wanted to know what they were.


----------



## merstarr (Nov 22, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Good going, crewsk!!!  Even has a picture!  You are such a sharpy!!!
> 
> My recipe is a wee bit different, but that’s not surprising.  I’d bet there are hundreds of variations, like there are in chocolate-chip cookies and spritz!
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this, Audeo. A friend of mine has been looking for just this type of cookie!


----------



## merstarr (Nov 22, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> http://www.globalpinoy.com/recipes/dessert/dessert12.htm
> I did a search & found this link! I'll have to try these soon!



Thanks, crewsk, I'm sending this one to my friend, also.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for helping out! You're right about the Spanish origins of Lenguas.  (The Philippines was under Spain for 300 years and I guess Lenguas is one of her many residual cultural influences here).  

There are as many variations of Lenguas here as there are bakeshops.  My favorite brand has gone out of business I think as I don't see it being sold anywhere anymore.  What I love about their version is that they are consistently done just right, never burned and crumbly.  So far, all other commercially sold lenguas I've tried have some browning which I absolutely detest. I tried baking my own using a recipe somebody gave me and it turned out tough, not to mention browned, before I could take it out of the oven. 

Therefore this plea.  Thanks Crewsk and Audeo!  I will experiment with both recipes. I think I will use cake flour instead of AP flour for a crumblier texture (is this right?).  Do you think using powdered sugar will cause less browning than regular sugar?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 23, 2004)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I think I will use cake flour instead of AP flour for a crumblier texture (is this right?).  Do you think using powdered sugar will cause less browning than regular sugar?



I will defer to the resident scientists and experts here, but it is my understanding that cake flour has less protein than all-purpose, and that protein is necessary to help any cookie hold its shape and not turn out too thin.  I would suggest you use all-purpose.

Also deferring to the experts, Powdered Sugar is still sugar and I would expect browning to be equivalent.

Best wishes for Happy Holiday Baking!!!  Do let us know how these Cat's Tongues turn out!


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok Audeo. Will take your expert advice.  Thank you!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Ok Audeo. Will take your expert advice.  Thank you!



Oh boy, do you EVER have me mixed up with someone else!!!!!  

Good luck to you, chopstix!  And do let us know how it turn out next time!


----------

